# Glock or 1911 for Hunting sidearm?



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok... here's the situation... When I hunt, I like to carry a sidearm. Incase a run into a situation where I might need a pistol. I have two semi-autos. A Glock 31 and a Colt 1911. I'm going on a hunting trip this weekend and I cannot decide which one to take. Both have their advantages. The Glock is going to be weather resistant, while I shoot better with my 1911. (when I say better, it’s the difference between 1 inch groups and 3.5 inch groups… so I guess it’s relative) 

On one hand, I want to take the 1911 because I love the gun, and it is super nice to shoot. On the other, I don’t want to be caught in the rain with it and spend a good deal of time cleaning it. This is where the Glock has the upper hand. What do you think? I really can’t decide.


Joel


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

SFW said:


> Ok... here's the situation... When I hunt, I like to carry a sidearm. Incase a run into a situation where I might need a pistol. I have two semi-autos. A Glock 31 and a Colt 1911. I'm going on a hunting trip this weekend and I cannot decide which one to take. Both have their advantages. The Glock is going to be weather resistant, while I shoot better with my 1911. (when I say better, it's the difference between 1 inch groups and 3.5 inch groups&#8230; so I guess it's relative)
> 
> On one hand, I want to take the 1911 because I love the gun, and it is super nice to shoot. On the other, I don't want to be caught in the rain with it and spend a good deal of time cleaning it. This is where the Glock has the upper hand. What do you think? I really can't decide.
> 
> Joel


Glock...

Why add stress to your hunt? Just take the Glock and don't worry about the weather.


----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

Good point. Thanks!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> Glock...
> 
> Why add stress to your hunt? Just take the Glock and don't worry about the weather.


Ditto. I take my G23 with me.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

SFW said:


> Ok... here's the situation... When I hunt, I like to carry a sidearm. Incase a run into a situation where I might need a pistol. I have two semi-autos. A Glock 31 and a Colt 1911. I'm going on a hunting trip this weekend and I cannot decide which one to take. Both have their advantages. The Glock is going to be weather resistant, while I shoot better with my 1911. (when I say better, it's the difference between 1 inch groups and 3.5 inch groups&#8230; so I guess it's relative)
> 
> On one hand, I want to take the 1911 because I love the gun, and it is super nice to shoot. On the other, I don't want to be caught in the rain with it and spend a good deal of time cleaning it. This is where the Glock has the upper hand. What do you think? I really can't decide.
> 
> Joel


Good question, I also like to carry a handgun when hunting. I usually carry a G22 which is very similar to your G31. I prefer the Glock because if the lighter weight and I shoot it just fine. I'm a Glock fan but I will readily admit that the 1911 is easier to shoot. So I guess it depends if your going to use the HG as a primary or just let it ride on the belt all day. Also, I wouldn't worry about the 1911 in the weather, it can take it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Both handguns will do the job, but I would go with the Glock just because it is truly meant for all conditions.


----------

